# un far nulla da bravi



## despina

Bonjour,
Dans un poème de Pavese ("Antenati"), on trouve ces 2 vers:
"il sogno più grande 
dei miei padri fu sempre un far nulla da bravi."

Comment traduiriez-vous  "un far nulla da bravi"?
J'avais pensé à  "une paresse de braves", mais ce ne serait pas plutôt "une paresse de  grands seigneurs", quelque chose dans le genre ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Après avoir lu un peu plus du texte de Pavese, je dirais "une oisiveté de maîtres/une oisiveté exemplaire".

PS: J'avoue avoir négligé l'aspect littéraire en faisant ces suggestions .


----------



## despina

Merci Matoupaschat pour le travail fourni !
J'ai regardé la traduction en Poésie Gallimard, qui donne juste "ne rien faire" - mais ça ne me semble pas suffisant.
Donc ta suggestion va plus dans le sens que j'envisageais: il y a bien l'idée d'un modèle, d'une exemplarité effectivement.


----------



## matoupaschat

Non, pour être franc, il n'y a pas vraiment le sens d'exemplarité, c'est moi qui traduis comme ça. "Un far nulla da bravi" donne une idée de ne rien faire, oui, mais de bien faire ce rien faire, si je peux dire, donc insiste sur la qualité de cette oisiveté. 
Ciao !


----------



## despina

Re-merci, ciao !


----------



## Necsus

Pavese non avrà usato _bravi_ in senso manzoniano? (Garzanti):

¶ _s. m_. (_st_.) soldato mercenario | spec. nel Seicento, sgherro al servizio di un signore, da cui riceveva protezione e garanzia d'impunità: _i bravi di don Rodrigo_, nei «Promessi Sposi».

Quindi il non far nulla spavaldo di chi se lo può permettere. In fondo poco prima dice che il loro ideale era quello di "girovagare su quelle colline, senza donne e le mani tenercele dietro alla schiena".


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Quindi il non far nulla spavaldo di chi se lo può permettere. In fondo poco prima dice che il loro ideale era quello di "girovagare su quelle colline, senza donne e le mani tenercele dietro alla schiena".


Ciao Necsus
Lascio a te la spiegazione, io non me ne intendo per niente di poesia, figurati se è italiana. 
In questo caso, avremo come traduzione possibile:
"Mais le plus grand rêve de mes pères fut toujours _(une) __oisive bravade_ _/la bravade de l'oisiveté_". Cosa ne pensi?


----------



## despina

Grazie a voi due per i suggerimenti illuminanti.
Il "far nulla spavaldo di chi se lo può permettere", si, infatti, mi sembra sia questo il senso.

Matoupaschat, j'aime bien ta proposition de trad. en inversant nom et adj: _la bravade de l'oisiveté_. C'est même vraiment bien. Je crois que je vais adopter ça. (Tu vois que tu es doué pour la poésie en fait !)


----------



## matoupaschat

despina said:


> Matoupaschat, j'aime bien ta proposition de trad. en inversant nom et adj: _la bravade de l'oisiveté_. C'est même vraiment bien. Je crois que je vais adopter ça. (Tu vois que tu es doué pour la poésie en fait !)


 Gloups, merci beaucoup  ! Disons plutôt que j'aime beaucoup essayer de traduire. 
Merci à toi aussi, de m'avoir donné envie de lire Pavese, que je ne connaissais que de nom, en faisant les mots croisés de "La Settimana Enigmistica".

Bonne journée !


----------

